# Whizzer repo.help-help-help



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 19, 2014)

This is something out of my league.I have a chance to buy this,The owner needs christmas money and i need to make him a offer.He says it is a 2005 model all there but has not been run in about a year.I was told they were made between 1999 and 2008.Need to get on this a.s.a.p.Please any comments at all bottom dollar top dollar resale,what you would pay for it. Thanks








 He sent these pictures thru my e-mail and i had to run then thru my scanner ,thats why they are shown this way.


----------



## racie35 (Dec 19, 2014)

What's he asking? I know where you can buy a leftover 2008 for 1100 brand new...depending on miles and whether this owner has done any improvements I wouldnt pay more then bluebook on it...and it hasn't got the rack,tach, turn signal options most people added.  Bluebook is around $550 I think..not sure


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 19, 2014)

racie35 said:


> What's he asking? I know where you can buy a leftover 2008 for 1100 brand new...depending on miles and whether this owner has done any improvements I wouldnt pay more then bluebook on it...and it hasn't got the rack,tach, turn signal options most people added.  Bluebook is around $550 I think..not sure




Thats the problem he wants me to make him a offer.Thanks for your input,i just dont know if i want it.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2014)

If it's an NE-5 it's got ta be worth $1000.....


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 20, 2014)

bricycle said:


> If it's an NE-5 it's got ta be worth $1000.....




What do i look for to see if it is a  NE-5


----------



## racie35 (Dec 24, 2014)

Did you buy it?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 24, 2014)

*Whizzer*

[Q
UOTE=racie35;409072]Did you buy it?[/QUOTE]

Yes i bought it and already sold it.As for your quote of $550 blue book the blue book was issued in 1991 this whizzer was made from 1999 -2008 eight years after the blue book also there is no reference of the whizzer in the 1991 blue book.


----------



## racie35 (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh..so you didnt want it you just needed to come on and be educated for a sale?  Info I gave you on pricing was current...enough to be useable. 
 Next time say..."I wanna flip this...if I get it for one dollar can I make a million!"..that'll interest enough people to waste their time helping you


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 25, 2014)

racie35 said:


> Oh..so you didnt want it you just needed to come on and be educated for a sale?  Info I gave you on pricing was current...enough to be useable.
> Next time say..."I wanna flip this...if I get it for one dollar can I make a million!"..that'll interest enough people to waste their time helping you



O.K. Buttercup it sounds like you have your panties in a bundle.YES i was interested in the bike.YES i wanted to buy the bike NO i would not pay the seller what he wanted.So i called another cabe member and he said YES buy it for me and i will pay you when you get here with the bike I DID NOT MAKE A NICKEL ON THE BIKE. Now show use the blue book with the whizzer price PUT UP OR SHUT UP.


----------



## racie35 (Dec 25, 2014)

You shouldn't need it now that its sold.  Mighty kind of you to see someone got it at your break even price...especially during the holiday season.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 26, 2014)

racie35 said:


> You shouldn't need it now that its sold.  Mighty kind of you to see someone got it at your break even price...especially during the holiday season.




There are a lot of members on here that help each other out.


----------



## SchwinnChester (Dec 26, 2014)

A new Whizzer has no value to me.  Based on depreciation, seems to have little value to most folks.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 26, 2014)

SchwinnChester said:


> A new Whizzer has no value to me.  Based on depreciation, seems to have little value to most folks.




Its nice to know that it has no value to you.That is kind of a broad statement saying it has little value to most folks.I personally cant speak for most folks.


----------



## mason_man (Feb 23, 2015)

The 2005 NE5 Whizzer are nice, does it have the auto clutch? 

Thanks, 
Ray


----------



## mason_man (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm doing some upgrades to a 2006 NE. This will help the engine perform well. Stock lifters are soft and won't last long. Get set of mushroom lifters. Remove stock muffler and get the one with a 1" diameter in and outlet. 
Your carb main jet should be a #82 or #84, if it is the 22mm carb. 
                                                           #76 or #78 if it is the 19mm carb. 1 1/4 turn out. 
Oh...and replace the band brake with the drum brake. 

Most of this stuff is on the bay.

Ray


----------



## bike (Feb 25, 2015)

well off topic a bit- why would you buy a brand new chinese whizzer and you have to put money into it to make it reliable?
Why not just buy a real vintage USA one? Whizzers are pretty cheap right now - true many offered on ebay as ORIGINAL are cobbled junk - need to educate yourself.
-2c


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Feb 25, 2015)

My friend had one of these and had 17 separate things go wrong with it where he had to walk it home.  The government forbid their sale and made the dealers take engines and frames apart to be only sold separately.  If you get two hundred miles out of one you are lucky.  Five  antique Whizzers went across the US with two groups of kids in 1947.  There are 3,500 of these new ones out there that can be used as door stops only.  They look good though.     Ray


----------



## mason_man (Feb 25, 2015)

I have both vintage and new edition. 
My first vintage schwinn whizzer cost me  $1500.00, with the H engine .I have 3× that in it now. Cheap?
My first new edition Whizzer costed the same in 1999,more now with the hop up that I have done. 

Let's not forget the home brews. (As Ron Dow would call them )

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Feb 26, 2015)

SchwinnSpangler said:


> My friend had one of these and had 17 separate things go wrong with it where he had to walk it home.  The government forbid their sale and made the dealers take engines and frames apart to be only sold separately.  If you get two hundred miles out of one you are lucky.  Five  antique Whizzers went across the US with two groups of kids in 1947.  There are 3,500 of these new ones out there that can be used as door stops only.  They look good though.     Ray



Ray you got your numbers wrong. 
The New Edition Whizzer started there VIN. numbers at 101 and to 5444, just from 1998 to 1999.
Your way off, then there's the NE,SE, and the NE-R.
I know where number 007  is. 
Maybe I should help your friend. 

Oh. ..and here's what my 1946 WZ looks like  unmolested. 

Ray Vasquez


----------



## racie35 (Feb 26, 2015)

I think he's got you there schwinnspanker


----------



## mason_man (Mar 1, 2015)

I thought I'd pass on some more info.Today oils doesn't have a high zinc content. This is something both vintage and new generation whizzer needs. 
http://www.amsoil.com/Search.aspx?q=oil with zinc
http://lucasoil.com/products/hot-rod-high-performance
http://www.classiccaroil.com/spec-sheet.html

Ray


----------



## Boris (Mar 2, 2015)

So the regular old 40 weight from the corner store is no good for the newer motors?


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Mar 3, 2015)

This motorbike has major internal design problems in the top end.  If you get it past 400 miles you are lucky but then it is more difficult to repair.


----------



## mason_man (Mar 3, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> So the regular old 40 weight from the corner store is no good for the newer motors?[/QUOTE
> Hi Dave, we need oils that have high zinc content. Redline talk about this awhile back. (Thanks Mark )
> let me know if you need more info. I'm sending Bill Green more flywheels.
> 
> ...


----------



## mason_man (Mar 3, 2015)

Whizzer Piston 

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Mar 4, 2015)

What the piston gonna look like with the heat coating. 
Thanks racie,got one done.


----------



## mason_man (Mar 4, 2015)

Some modified NE heads with the thermal barriers coating and valves. 

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Mar 4, 2015)

This WZ Sold today, with a J motor complete. (1950)

Ray


----------



## racie35 (Mar 4, 2015)

Let me know if you need more pistons Ray, and don't scratch my bike!


----------



## mason_man (Mar 4, 2015)

racie35 said:


> Let me know if you need more pistons Ray, and don't scratch my bike!




Lol, ok  I'll let Ron know. 

Ray


----------

